# 22.2 cable hanger?



## chrisg (Jun 10, 2005)

Anyone know of a wholesale or retail source for a 22.2 (fits the quill of a 1" stem) cable hanger? I need one to finish a CX build.

Thanks!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Check Your LBS*

They should be able to order you something from QBP.

I may have one laying around that you could have. I'm not sure if I still have it but I'll check.


----------



## chrisg (Jun 10, 2005)

*Thanks!*



Shayne said:


> They should be able to order you something from QBP.
> 
> I may have one laying around that you could have. I'm not sure if I still have it but I'll check.


LBS says QBP has none listed. The "spacer" type is readily available, but I don't have enough steerer to use one of those.

Appreciate the response!:thumbsup:


----------



## manzell (Sep 14, 2005)

New Ritchey cable hangers in black for cheap. I ordered one, seems to be the same as an old one I had in my stash
http://www.icyclesusa.com/catalog/ritchey/1-ritchey-logic-canti-lever-cable-hanger.htm


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*That's Not What He's Looking For*

There is not enough steerer to use one of that variety so he is looking for one that clamps directly onto the quill of the stem.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

chrisg said:


> LBS says QBP has none listed. The "spacer" type is readily available, but I don't have enough steerer to use one of those.
> 
> Appreciate the response!:thumbsup:


Look for one that bolts to the fork crown. Use to come on Redline 'cross bikes and the Softride mtbs.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Sorry, No Luck*

The one I had I apparently machined out to fit a 1 1/8".


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

shiggy said:


> Look for one that bolts to the fork crown. Use to come on Redline 'cross bikes and the Softride mtbs.


 I got one of these from Harris Cyclery/Sheldon Brown a bit back... here's a link
http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/cables.html#brakecablehardware

it's not the most elegant or the lightest thing, but functional. I had to ream the holes on the old trek fork to fit the bolt. it's made by tektro, so any decent local bike shop should be able to order it for ya.
The icycles type of one may or may not have enough drop for you, depends on the stem & brake setup.

edit-added pic from website


----------



## chrisg (Jun 10, 2005)

Shayne said:


> The one I had I apparently machined out to fit a 1 1/8".


Thanks for taking the time to look. I appreciate it.

Thanks also to the others who added suggestions. I'm not too stoked about drilling a hole in the fork if I can avoid it, so the fork mount would be the last-gasp solution.

Right now, I'm thinking of trying a 25.4 clamp-on, with a shim. That'll get the bike up and running, and I can continue to scrounge around for the correct part. I've got a few shops I've yet to check out.


----------



## duke walker (Apr 10, 2005)

*try a "shim"*

i made one from duct tape.it works


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris, try
http://cyclocrossworld.stores.yahoo.net/brakes.html

or www.excelsports.com They had a few hangers listed in thier print catalog, for 1" threaded and threadless.

Give 'em a call, you never know. The gang at cyclocross world are super nice!


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

*me too.......*

I am in this same situation. Heads up, I don't think you can purchase a new front cable hanger in the size 22.2 mm anymore. Yes, there are plenty of folks stocking the 25.4 .. but it is too large to mount to the quill. I used rim tape to shim mine out, but would love to find a 22.2 mm to make it look clean. All the links that are being posted show a 25.4 as their smallest size, but no 22.2. I have not been able to locate the right size. Problem Solvers list a 22.2, but I don't think they really produce it anymore.

Please someone correct me, because I need one in black.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

I am still looking for a front cable hanger in 22.2 mm size to mount directly to a quill stem in lieu of the headset. :madman: I really do not want to shim.

I need one in black. Anyone?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

manzell said:


> New Ritchey cable hangers in black for cheap. I ordered one, seems to be the same as an old one I had in my stash
> http://www.icyclesusa.com/catalog/ritchey/1-ritchey-logic-canti-lever-cable-hanger.htm


Me thinks Icycles went out of business:
http://www.icyclesusa.com/


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

This is what you are after. Call problem solvers direct if you can't get a shop to contact Quality.
http://www.bikeparts.com/productinfo/Problem-Solvers-cable-hanger-222mm-quill-stem-14540-51520.html
All I did was google "22.2mm cable hanger".


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

No great loss as their practices and reputation was on par with beyondbikes.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> This is what you are after. Call problem solvers direct if you can't get a shop to contact Quality.
> http://www.bikeparts.com/productinfo/Problem-Solvers-cable-hanger-222mm-quill-stem-14540-51520.html
> All I did was google "22.2mm cable hanger".


Sure looks like a 25.4 with a shim  All he needs is a shim cause he has the 25.4 already.

_"Yes, there are plenty of folks stocking the 25.4 .. but it is too large to mount to the quill. I used rim tape to shim mine out, but would love to find a 22.2 mm to make it look clean."_


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

How about this:

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-0-Syncros-Alloy-Deep-Drop-Front-Hanger-25.4mm-bore-with-alloy-shim-to-22.2mm-A-Key-clamp-with-90deg-lead-pipe--Black-5861.htm

Yes it's from the UK but it's a syncros part so should be available elsewhere. I was just looking into these parts yesterday and ran across another place or two in the U.S. where I saw similar things. This was found on google: 22.2 cable hanger shim So I'm sure if you looked further you would find them. It seems they are out there. Also, if you contact biketoolset.com, I'm sure they will have such a shim, they have doggone near everything under the sun, or so it seems.

Pingu Win


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you guys;
I was thinking that they made just a straight hanger in the correct 22.2 size. Looks like you have to add the shim to a 25.4 to reduce it down and that is just the way they come.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

delta did, probably can be found in the QBP catalog.


----------

